# Hey guys let's see your HAMILTON chronos...



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

Here is mine..it is one of my favorites ;-)


----------



## Gianna's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## Nick1016 (Aug 29, 2007)

I need to take a better photo, but until I do, here's mine:


----------



## SRHEdD (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's one... and IMHO, I think one of the most under-rated Hammys.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

drj126 said:


>


That's a beaut! Very classy... :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## SRHEdD (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's one showing the pushers


----------



## trinity027 (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's my Hamilton COSC Aviation Chrono...


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks great with that leather strap! :-!


----------



## SRHEdD (Feb 3, 2009)

I want this one!!!



Jeff_C said:


>


----------



## geminiwoe (Jun 13, 2009)

Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic Chronograph.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Here are 2.....the Rose Gold Jazzmaster Automatic Chrono, and the X-Wind










And the X-Wind on Hamilton Black Straps.....


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Beautiful watch! :-!


----------



## DanG (Feb 18, 2006)

lemania 1873, manual wind.


----------



## DanG (Feb 18, 2006)

Okay - how do you guys get the picture in the post-reply, as opposed to a thumbnail?
Thanks.


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

1969 Pan Europ 703 with the Heuer/Breitling/Hamilton-Buren/Dubois-Depraz caliber 11 movement. This movement is the same movement used in the original Heuer Autavia and Monaco Chronographs and Breitling Chrono-matic which were asserted to be the first automatic chronographs to be commercially produced. Visually these watches are very very similar looking to the Heuer Autavia.


----------



## Randito (Nov 11, 2008)

I took mine off the chopping block and now it's back on my wrist. I feel good about it. I showed it to a commercial pilot and asked if he would find this watch useful for flying. Surprisingly his answer was no. He looked for a watch with GMT function and good lume. :-d


----------



## Radio_Daze (Sep 24, 2006)

X-Wind.


----------



## coldaspiration (Dec 27, 2007)

DanG said:


> lemania 1873, manual wind.
> 
> View attachment 200181


I just drooled


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## iacyclist (Apr 30, 2008)

Hamilton in Rose done for the J. Peterman company.










Mid 90's Khaki in Silver.









Early 90's Khaki









Everest Chrono on the right.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Satansfist said:


>


Very cool! :-!


----------



## BARNBUILDER (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

44+mm of solid stainless steel.










C. Soler


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

my one and only...loving every bit of it! :


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

Someday I'll get around to shooting better pictures of mine, without the smudges and fingerprints.










The dial is black, but parts sometimes look off-black, depending on which part catches the light.


----------



## eeek (May 3, 2008)

Wonderful thread! :-! All those Hamilton chronos look superb!


----------



## TheMaestro (Feb 16, 2006)

geminiwoe said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic Chronograph.


Just noticed this one for the 1st time. Is that a cream dial????
If so, then its one you don't see very often.
Beautiful!
I admit, I'm a sucker for a nice cream dial.


----------



## Kayfaber (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## YoYoBran (Jul 20, 2007)

My beloved X-Wind:


----------



## 99Reza (Sep 11, 2007)

My X-Wind on Red Buffalo strap


----------



## NicoAlonso (Mar 9, 2009)

My Jazzmaster


----------



## Vikinguy (Apr 7, 2009)

DARTHMASTERMAC


----------



## solowatch (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Jesus G (Oct 16, 2008)

Khaki Field Chrono black 42 mm


----------



## Vikinguy (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## san~man (Jan 15, 2010)

Horological-psychologist said:


> 44+mm of solid stainless steel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model is this (I tried looking on the Ham site but couldn't find it)? Is that an x-wind?

Thanks


----------



## jd1966 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have two - Jazzmaster (pictured) and a Khaki Chrono.


----------



## Jaymay (Oct 15, 2007)

Satansfist said:


>


Love the crown on that one.
Here's mine...


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's mine, love it


----------



## starbai (Feb 9, 2010)

How easy is it to change out the bands guys? 

There are quite a few that I like but dont really care for the bands.


----------



## starbai (Feb 9, 2010)

DougFNJ said:


> And the X-Wind on Hamilton Black Straps.....


Can I ask, where did you find the straps to purchase?

I believe the item number on it is H600.776.116 but I can't seem to find it anywhere to purchase online.


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Khaki Field Chrono*


----------



## starbai (Feb 9, 2010)

Radio_Daze said:


> X-Wind.


Dont know enough about hamiltons to know if they go up in value at all once discontinued... but this one was just discontinued -- still on their website but unavailable for order anywhere... I know, beacuse its the one I wanted! lol

gorgeous watch imo.


----------



## Flipstar (Jul 14, 2013)

Hamilton Jazzmaster (H32596551)
Hamilton Aquariva
Hamilton X-Wind - Rose Gold - Sold it recently - Amazing watch I miss it!


----------



## andrzejmakal (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

A Ham and Breitling sandwich


Jazzmaster Auto Chrono




Khaki Field Auto Chrono 42 mm


----------



## Yellowish (Dec 7, 2013)

Latest purchase!


----------



## Joeypeeps (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Hamilton4Real (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello there!...I've followed this site/forum for a while and thought I'd finally post. My last name is Hamilton, so these are the only timepieces I wear. These are the 5 Hammy's I've ended up with. The only one I'm after now is possibly a X-Landing or a PVD X-Wind. I regret selling the Regatta, but I'm happy with the current collection.

ETO Gunmetal (my only quartz)
BelowZero
X-Copter (bracelet from Seaview)
X-Mach
Jazzmaster Seaview (BJ Strap/Ken Griffey)

Cheers!


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## Yolly111 (May 16, 2018)

Here is my Jazzmaster. I also have a X-Mach on its way and will post as soon as I receive.


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## MFoley1956 (Feb 15, 2012)

My summer watch. A little big for fitting under shirt cuffs.


----------



## Yolly111 (May 16, 2018)

Myrrhman, what a nice collection of Hamiltons you have. Love especially the first one pictured...


----------



## Yolly111 (May 16, 2018)

My new acquisition...


----------



## Rbird7282 (Sep 16, 2017)

That's awesome. Love the blue and silver together


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

My Hammy khaki Chrono was my 1st nice watch 10 years or so ago...still my 'go-to' chrono for long backyard smoking sessions w/ my Big Green Egg...


----------

